# Anybody lanolize with lansinoh?



## tempestjewel (Apr 18, 2005)

If so, how do you do it?


----------



## lisahas2cats (May 4, 2004)

I put a squeeze of Lansinoh from a sample packet into a cup of water, then microwaved it for about a minute...long enough to "melt" the Lansinoh into the water. I stirred, then added to enough warm water to soak the soakers in for an hour or longer, swishing occassionally.

Not very scientific, but it worked...LOL

Lisa


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

I put an inch of the stuff (out of the tube) in a glass with a squirt of baby shampoo (helps it stay dissolved) and microwave it til hot. stir. add to pot w/ enough warm water to cover the soaker. add soaker, soak til you remember you left it sitting and then roll in a towel.









eta: I typically over-lanolize mine, so you could use less than an inch. I like that my hands get soft when changing a diaper though.


----------



## emmalala (Dec 3, 2001)

I put a little eucalan or baby shampoo in the palm of my hand, add less than 1 cm of lansinoh from the tube, and mix with my finger until it's all opaque and well mixed. Then slosh my hand thru tepid water. No heating or shaking...


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

I do the heating in the microwave and mixing with a drop of shampoo routine. Then I pour the lanolin suspension into the waiting rinse (aka the kitchen sink) and add my soakers INSIDE OUT, so that the majority of the lanolin lands where it is needed. Soak and squish, squeeze out gently, roll in towel and lay flat to dry.


----------



## deliarose (May 30, 2005)

I microwave a cup of water add an inch of lanolin per cover and stir. Then I add a top full of the eucalan wash and stir. I add all of this to the warm water before adding the covers. It works great. After the covers soak, squeeze gently and roll in a towel to partially dry. Hang to dry after that. I recently found some health food lanolin on line for much cheaper and it performs the same at about 1/10 of the cost.


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

I used to use Lansinoh,but I purchased some NOW liquid lanolin. I love it.


----------



## jessgydesen (Sep 13, 2004)

:


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kari_mom*
I do the heating in the microwave and mixing with a drop of shampoo routine. Then I pour the lanolin suspension into the waiting rinse (aka the kitchen sink) and add my soakers INSIDE OUT, so that the majority of the lanolin lands where it is needed. Soak and squish, squeeze out gently, roll in towel and lay flat to dry.









:

except I use WOW or kookabura wool wash


----------



## tempestjewel (Apr 18, 2005)

Thank you all so much! Now I know what to try! I've got a huge tube leftover from the early days of breastfeeding and I like to use what I've got before purchasing new things, and now I can! Thank you!!


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

I just use about 1/4cup of HOT faucet water, melt the lansinoh in it with about a tsp of Eucalan, put enough water in a baggie (gal. size ziploc) to immerse the cover, add lansinoh mixture to baggie, and put cover in, seal out air, and smoosh around a little.

I'll purchase the more fun stuff later, but with as much laninsoh and Eucalan I have around here, there's no reason to.


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoAida*
I just use about 1/4cup of HOT faucet water, melt the lansinoh in it with about a tsp of Eucalan, put enough water in a baggie (gal. size ziploc) to immerse the cover, add lansinoh mixture to baggie, and put cover in, seal out air, and smoosh around a little.

I'll purchase the more fun stuff later, but with as much laninsoh and Eucalan I have around here, there's no reason to.

Once you purchase the fun stuff.... you won't go back!LOL!!!!


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

Quote:

Once you purchase the fun stuff.... you won't go back!LOL!!!!
That's what I thought, but after trying out some of the 'fun stuff', I did go back to lansinoh. I can lanolize my wool really well, and I have found that I really don't like scented wool soakers. Cheaper lanolin smells barny to me.

I have a sensitive nose.


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

I discovered lansinoh after the fun stuff, and I prefer it, because I like my wool to be more heavily lanolized.

I fill a sink with superhot water, drop a lump in out of the tube, stir with my finger till it's dissolved, put the (inside out) diaper area of the cover out & dip


----------



## brownay2 (Nov 14, 2004)

I thought I am supposed to was with a wool wash, then seperatly use some lanisoh with warm water, and soak the wool for awhile.

Amy I doing this right, or wrong? And why are some of you putting, the lanisoh, and wool wash together? Does this just do it all in one shot?

Thanks mamas if you can explain.

Renee Brown


----------



## kvan (Nov 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kari_mom*
I do the heating in the microwave and mixing with a drop of shampoo routine. Then I pour the lanolin suspension into the waiting rinse (aka the kitchen sink) and add my soakers INSIDE OUT, so that the majority of the lanolin lands where it is needed. Soak and squish, squeeze out gently, roll in towel and lay flat to dry.









:


----------



## Finnzoo (May 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brownay2*
I thought I am supposed to was with a wool wash, then seperatly use some lanisoh with warm water, and soak the wool for awhile.

Amy I doing this right, or wrong? And why are some of you putting, the lanisoh, and wool wash together? Does this just do it all in one shot?

Thanks mamas if you can explain.

Renee Brown

Since most wool wash doesnt have to be rinsed, you can just lanolize right afterwards. I usually drain the water a lil bit and add some warmer water and then add my lanolin. Using the woolwash or vinegar helps dissolve the lanolin better. I also recommend turning your items inside out when lanolizing so you dont get any spots on the outside from extra lanolin, plus, that is where you want it concentrated anyway.

How many do a wool dance when they roll up their wool in between towels? I know someone that does a fertility dance....







:

Here are some directions from a site.
Lanolizing Instructions

Dissolve 1/8 of a tsp. of lanolin or Lansinoh in hot water and add to last rinse. If you have trouble getting it to dissolve, put it in a bottle or jar and add 1 tsp. vinegar along with the hot water. Shake until dissolved and add solution to rinse water. Soak for about 10 minutes, not allowing water to get cold (warm is OK), gently squeeze garment, roll in a towel and squeeze out excess moisture. Dry as above.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I do the hot tap water melting the Lansinoh in the sink method as well. I have enough Lansinoh around and I don't have any other uses for it, so the diaper covers get it.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Another MDC mommy sent me this link - the video is helpful!

http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/lanolize.htm


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Slosh...

Barny...

The words in this thread are cracking me up!







:


----------

